# Obedience and agility training facility in MD, VA or WV?



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lilliam, I don't know of any but the golden retriever club should be able to help, or Sue.
Also, have you heard of Pat Miller? She has written many positive dog training books and has a training facility between Hagerstown and Sharpsburg MD. They do have classes on Saturdays but I don't know if they have what you are looking for. You can view their site at peaceablepaws.com If nothing else you could get into Saturday puppy classes for the basics if you had to. 

I know absolutely nothing about this place but considered visiting it to see how they operated http://www.blueridgedogtrainingclub.com/BRDTC/Home_Page.html

I'm sure around the DC area there must be tons of places. I had asked a breeder about trainers and she suggested checking with Sue Armstrong in the Monrovia, MD area but I haven't spoke with her.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for the leads!!!! Will track those down!!!

Happy weekend - YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

We are in at Peaceble Paws!!! Puppy classes, beginning September 16th.

Jazzy will be 15 weeks and shots completed. We're on our way!!!! Thank you for the referral....


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

There are a lot of great places to train in the DC area. However, finding weekend classes is going to be difficult -- most of the good trainers are off competing with their dogs on the weekends. I'm more familiar with the Virginia side of things, and the agility trainers than the obedience trainers.

Some options (in no particular order):
WOOFS, Arlington, VA
The Animals' House, Sterling, VA
A Click Above, Leesburg, VA
Doggy Do Right, Leesburg, VA
Dulles Gateway Obedience Training Club, Various locations in Western Fairfax and Loudoun County
Dog Day Afternoon, Leesburg, VA
Fairfax County Parks and Recreation department, Various Parks in FFX County
Capital Dog Training Club, Silver Spring, MD
Blue Ridge Dog Training Club, Winchester, VA
Catoctin Kennel Club, Point of Rocks, MD
Kamp Kitty, Falling Waters, WV
Mattaponi Kennel Club, Manassas, VA
Oriole Dog Training Club, Baltimore, MD
Mountain View Dog Training, Amissville VA
Pup 'n Iron, Fredericksburg, VA
Breakaway Action Dogs, Frederick, MD

I know either an instructor or someone who trains with all these places so if you're looking for more info, you can pm me.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! Thank you!!!

I wonder how I can sticky this thread so I can use it later....

I've registered with Pat Miller already and I've looked at Blue Ridge for Agility. They also have for later on, for CGC and therapy....I think a plan is developing here...

you guys are awesome on this forum!!!! best thing I've ever done is to join!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I've completed the advanced obedience class with Jackson at dog day afternoon. Rhonda Mays was the instructor and really liked her. Will be taking the CGC exam in July at the same facility. I also just checked out Kamp Kitty in Falling Waters for Rally. I was really impressed with the facility and the instructor gave each student individual attention which I really liked. I'm thinking I will be signing up for her next session.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Lilliam said:


> OK now - does anyone know of an obedience/agility training facility in MD, VA or WV? Hopefully one that has classes on weekends?
> 
> For obedience I'd like from puppy all the way to competitive obedience. Leading up to the CGC, towards a final goal of animal assisted therapy.
> 
> ...


 
Dog Owners Training Club of Maryland


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you ladies! 

Dog Day Afternoon and Kamp Kitty - check!
Dog Owners Training Club of Maryland - check check!!


----------

